# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Belmont...

## brasi

Can anyone here give some information on good places to eat, drink, hang out in Belmont?

ANY info appreciated. I am headed to Jamaica for two weeks in January and plan on staying there for at least a couple of days to really unwind...

The more details the better! There is not much on the web about the place.

I know it's a small town...does it have an ATM? LOL

Thanks!

----------


## robcurry

very small fishin village, we will spend a couple of daze in feb, right beside PETER TOSHS grave site at a guest house, small bar right beside there, soon come

----------

